# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  What's the bet?

## wynn

What's the bet that in the next few months we will be getting emails originating in Nigeria that there is so much money locked away in accounts that nobody knows about opened by Ben Ali of Tunisia, Mubarack of Egypt and Qaddafi of Libya and they need our accounts to launder all that lovely 'moola' :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

And I thought real tin pot tyrants stash their cash in Switzerland  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fanie

Been getting those for years already.  I have started a very big old age home for all the old Brittish ladies (from Nigeria) with 250 million brittish pounds they want me to manage for them.

----------

